# suche Programm



## BooKer (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo in die gesellige Runde,

ich hab eine Frage. Ich beschäftige mich schon seit längerem mit grafischen Gestaltungen fürs Web.

Ich habe des öfteren schon Wallpaper gesehen die diese Art der gestaltung nutzen:

http://v4.2a-archive.com/wallpapers/elysiummetro/elysiummetro_1024_768.html

Hat jemand eine idee mit welchen programmen man so etwas macht? sind das 3d studio max etc?


----------



## Leola13 (22. Juni 2007)

Hai,



BooKer hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand eine idee mit welchen programmen man so etwas macht? sind das 3d studio max etc?



Ja. Blender (kostenlos) würde auch gehen plus Nachbearbeitung in Photoshop (Gimp kostenlos).

Evtl. komplett in Photoshop (Stichwort  : Trendwhore ?). Wird dann aber aufwendiger.

Ciao Stefan


----------

